# Little job just finished up



## minichopper6hp (Apr 19, 2014)

Just finished up this little gem. All for a dinky 10hp motor...


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Not being critical but why not use PVC coated strut?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Were you required to paint the conduit? It looks weird to me


----------



## minichopper6hp (Apr 19, 2014)

Pvc coated aluminum rigid. Coated clamps. 316 s.s. strut. 1-1/2" btw! Engineer way oversized the whole job


----------



## minichopper6hp (Apr 19, 2014)

drsparky said:


> Not being critical but why not use PVC coated strut?


Its what was spec'd by engineer.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh cool. I see now


----------



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)

nice job!


----------



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)

i like the pvc used for the grounding , do you use a torch to bend it?


----------



## minichopper6hp (Apr 19, 2014)

Steve W said:


> i like the pvc used for the grounding , do you use a torch to bend it?


Thanks! Yea i torched it.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Excellent...:thumbup:


----------



## Rns (Mar 23, 2013)

What type of facility is that for? Looks good!


----------



## minichopper6hp (Apr 19, 2014)

Rns said:


> What type of facility is that for? Looks good!


Fertilizer manufacturer.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

That makes perfect sense. Yours needs to be pvc coated when the other 3 on the rack next to yours are bare. I think we have all worked for an engineer like that before. More engineering = more work. More work = more $$$. It's all good.


----------



## minichopper6hp (Apr 19, 2014)

btharmy said:


> That makes perfect sense. Yours needs to be pvc coated when the other 3 on the rack next to yours are bare. I think we have all worked for an engineer like that before. More engineering = more work. More work = more $$$. It's all good.


Yea its funny how that works. Oh well not my money. Lol.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks good, I've ran my fair share of pvc coated rigid, but didn't know they made an aluminum variety. Cool.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

minichopper6hp said:


> Yea its funny how that works. Oh well not my money. Lol.


The must be fun learning how to cut and thread that..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

EE

It really stands for extremely expensive.


----------

